# What would this be worth?



## ATVenture (Dec 19, 2016)

Hey all, I'm looking into starting to sell some prints (craft shows etc.) but I am still very new to the whole thing. I'm just wondering what something like this should go for? (Got this done as a gift)
The frame was around $25, the print itself was $15. I'm in Ontario, Canada and was thinking at a Craft Show something similar could go for around $110? (Estimate)
The print itself is 8x10

Thanks everyone!


----------



## KmH (Dec 19, 2016)

What it is worth is what someone is willing to pay for it.
The trick is finding that someone.
You might go to 14 craft shows before someone interested in buying the piece see's it. You might sell it at the first craft show.

Some questions first.
1. What type of print is it and on what paper?
2. How is the print mounted?
3. What grade are the mount and the mat materials?
4. What type of glazing is in front of the mat?
5. Does the frame have a paper seal on the back?
6. Is the frame wood, or plastic made to look like wood?
7. Is print signed?


----------



## ATVenture (Dec 19, 2016)

KmH said:


> What it is worth is what someone is willing to pay for it.
> The trick is finding that someone.
> You might go to 14 craft shows before someone interested in buying the piece see's it. You might sell it at the first craft show.
> 
> ...



Perhaps you have just proven to me that I don't know nearly enough about this to start selling them quite yet!

1) All I know right now is it is Epson Glossy?? I have a 20x30 getting matted at the print shop right now and I can ask when I go pick it up. 
2,3,4) The place I got the prints done did all of this, but again I can ask.
5) No seal on the back.
6) Frame is actual wood.
7) Print is not signed, I haven't decided the best way to do this yet. I might just start doing a large signature on the backside of the prints?

Again this up until now it just a hobby of mine and I don't know much about it yet, so any input at all is appreciated!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 19, 2016)

I'd start by seeing how much others are actually charging for comparable prints.  You can always ask about the ones others have for sale, without saying you are looking to get into the business.  Also consider unframed prints (for less, obviously) in addition to a few framed ones; sometimes people want to pick their own frames or rather pay a little for just the print.


----------



## ATVenture (Dec 19, 2016)

snowbear said:


> I'd start by seeing how much others are actually charging for comparable prints.  You can always ask about the ones others have for sale, without saying you are looking to get into the business.  Also consider unframed prints (for less, obviously) in addition to a few framed ones; sometimes people want to pick their own frames or rather pay a little for just the print.



I think I would go to shows with around 10 already framed (ready to go) prints. I would try and stock a few prints in popular sizes as well, and I would have a binder with my entire portfolio with sizes/prices and an ordering form.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 19, 2016)

If you're going to go with 'pre-framed' than choose a more neutral frame.  People might love the print, but if they want it for a room that frame doesn't suit, than they're likely just going to pass you by.  Frames do two things in this scenario:  (1) They lock the print into a particular look; and (2) they add a lot of cost.

I would have a few of your best in nice display frames, neutral in colour and minimalist in design to avoid putting ideas into customer's heads about how the print will look, and then sell un-matted, unframed prints.  This will make the much more appealing price-wise, give you a much smaller volume of stock to move, and allow clients to be more 'spur of the moment'.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 19, 2016)

I went to art shows and exhibits etc. to see how photographers displayed and priced their work to learn what to do. There's a range in my area depending on what and where the show or exhibit is held. 

Usually at art shows photographers have a fairly small number of framed photos like John described in basic wooden frames; the standard that I know for exhibits is a plain black frame. I've sometimes seen photographers attach their name and information on the back of the photo. 

You're not pricing based on paper, ink and a mat/frame. You're pricing for your talent, time spent learning and developing your skills, money invested in equipment, etc. etc. There's usually a range and more well known photographers price at the higher end. You could take a look at http://asmp.org which is US based but may still have resources that could be useful.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 19, 2016)

I didn't see any mention of it, but aren't prints usually mounted on board or foam core when selling the print without framing or am I mistaken?


----------



## limr (Dec 19, 2016)

tirediron said:


> If you're going to go with 'pre-framed' than choose a more neutral frame.  People might love the print, but if they want it for a room that frame doesn't suit, than they're likely just going to pass you by.  Frames do two things in this scenario:  (1) They lock the print into a particular look; and (2) they add a lot of cost.
> 
> I would have a few of your best in nice display frames, neutral in colour and minimalist in design to avoid putting ideas into customer's heads about how the print will look, and then sell un-matted, unframed prints.  This will make the much more appealing price-wise, give you a much smaller volume of stock to move, and allow clients to be more 'spur of the moment'.



I agree with all of this except for one point: sell matted prints, not unmatted. And buy some cellophane envelopes to keep them in. Perhaps offer a few different color mats so people can choose the look they want. It presents better, it's easier to transport without crushing the photo, and people might be more willing to buy something that they could display as-is, even without a frame - I've seen a lot of people just prop up matted artwork or put them on those mini-easels that they sell in craft stores.

Do as much of the work for the customer without adding too much to the price. Sure, they might not want to be locked into the look of the frame, but most people also don't want to think about it too much, and I think they'd be more likely to buy something matted than unmatted because more of the work is done for them but they still feel like they can personalize it with less work.


----------



## KmH (Dec 19, 2016)

Yep. Matted but not framed prints in plastic bags.

An 8x10 print is likely a C-print rather than a inkjet print, unless you made the print yourself on an inkjet printer.
However, not all inkjet printers are equal, and there is a stunning array of paper choices as far as paper type and tooth.
High quality inkjet prints are made on inkjet printers that use 12 to 14 colors of ink.
With inkjet prints its helpful to know if the colors used are an ink or a dye, aqueous or solvent based, or UV cured.

Wood is acidic and the acids from the wood can cause the print to deteriorate. Which is why most photographs are framed with metal frames. Nielsen metal frames are popular. Check out bottom weighted mats. A bottom weighted mat helps draw the eye to a matted photograph.
A paper seal on the back of the framing is there to help keep acidic or other wise contaminated atmosphere from getting to the mount,the print, and the mat.

Mount & mat materials come in several grades. The cheap stuff is acidic and significantly reduces the life expectancy of the print.
The best mount/mat materials are museum grade and acid free. However even museum grade mount/mat material gets acidic over time due to contamination from the environment where it hangs. Consequently, the mount and mat have to be replaced as the material absorbs crap in the air.

There are a lot of considerations regarding prints and frames that are related to what one can hope to sell a framed print for.


----------

